# Will you wear Blue this Friday?



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

We certainly will be! 
I received all of this in an email from my cousin today. It's something that I honestly believed needed to be shared and many of you may have probably seen it already. It is probably the most powerful pictures and commentary involving this I have seen to date so I will not apologize to anyone that feels that this is not the place for such subjects since if this is not then no where is. I would also ask that if you have nothing kind to say then keep it to yourself and stay off the post. Thank you 








Todd Heisler The Rocky Mountain News 
When 2nd Lt. James Cathey's body arrived at the Reno Airport, Marines climbed into the cargo hold of the plane and draped the flag over his casket as passengers watched the family gather on the tarmac. 
During the arrival of another Marine's casket last year at Denver International Airport, Major Steve Beck described the scene as so powerful: 'See the people in the windows? They sat right there in the plane, 
watching those Marines. You gotta wonder what's going through their minds, knowing that they're on the plane that brought him home,' he said 'They will remember being on that plane for the rest of their lives. They're going to remember bringing that Marine home. And they should 








Todd Heisler The Rocky Mountain News 
The night before the burial of her husband's body, Katherine Cathey refused to leave the casket, asking to sleep next to his body for the last time. The Marines made a bed for her, tucking in the sheets below the flag. Before she fell asleep, she opened her laptop computer and played songs that reminded her of 'Cat,' and one of the Marines asked if she wanted them to continue standing watch as she slept. I think it would be kind of nice if you kept doing it,' she said. I think that's what he would have wanted 
Very soon, you will see a great many people wearing blue every Friday. The reason? Americans who support our troops used to be called the 'silent majority' We are no longer silent, and are voicing our love for God, country and home in record breaking numbers. We are not organized, boisterous or overbearing. 
"Many Americans simply want to recognize that the vast majority of America supports our troops. Our idea of showing solidarity and support for our troops with dignity and respect starts this Friday and continues each and every Friday until the troops all come home, sending a deafening message that every red-blooded American who supports our men and women afar, will wear something blue. By word of mouth, press, TV let's make the United States on every Friday a sea of blue much like a homecoming football game in the bleachers. If every one of us who loves this country will share this with acquaintances, coworkers, friends, and family, it will not be long before the USA is covered in BLUE and it will let our tr oops know the once silent majority is on their side more than ever, certainly more than the media lets on. The first thing a soldier says when asked is What can we do to make things better for you?. We need your support and your prayers. Let's get the word out and lead with class and dignity, by example, and wear something blue every Friday."


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

May I ask what you mean by "wear Blue this Friday"?


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

The original post has been edited. Text at the bottom was cut off when I submitted the post and has been added.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Am werring blue right now and I am 15 hours ahead of Ca. time, so can support for two days. 
Roland


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep...blue is my color for the foreseeable future on Fridays


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting dressed for work today, and Blue it is. Nick Jr


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, 

Powerful images, no doubt. I wonder how many flights I have been on with caskets in the cargo hold. Wouldn't it be a better story if this was how most of our luggage got lost? I wouldn't mind losing a bag for a day or two if this was what took its place. 

I wear blue jeans every Friday. Have been doing that for more than 5 years now, so I am way ahead of the curve. 

It is unfortunate that this is becoming more and more commonplace and that it seems like people just accept this as the norm. 

Mark


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hadn't heard about that. Good thing I have blue pants on. But then, I always have blue pants.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm? Let me see...I'll have to dig in my old inbox but this email was circulated about a year ago askign folks to wear Red on Fridays for the same reasons with the same story and photos. LOL! So now I'm supposed to be wearing Blue? Sheesh I can't keep up with the fashions anymore! LOL! 

Chas 

(wearing his red shirt at work, I geuss it should have been blue? Honey I need to go buy some blue shirts now)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My Company shirts are blue. Does that count? I wear jeans everyday Does that count too?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to be fair, I am also wearing a Gray shirt. That way, I support both the Union and the Confederacy.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Touching story 
Well I'm wearing Blue but its more my coinsidence than by plan (it was the first thing I pulled out) so does my blue Aloha shirt count?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wearing a blue Polo as I type.. blue sox too.... 

(Ummmm Mark... pssssssttttt. The south lost buddy.... )


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

SHHH!! They don't know its not over!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

True enough I suppose... my Grandmother was still fightin' till her death in 1980....


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm wearing blue today just because of this post. On my work days I wear a blue and gray uniform.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Our local TV stations usually remind us to wear red on Fridays to show our support for our troops serving in Afghanistan


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

In Canada, for Canada's casualties in Afghanistan, the military policy is to return the dead to Canada to an airbase in Trenton, Ontario, and then transport the soldier by hearse to Toronto, where a forensic autopsy is done. This occurs for _all_ returning dead. Fortunately, our losses have been such to keep this practical. Under pressure from citizens, the premier (same as your governor) of the province has officially renamed the section of highway 401 that they travel, the Highway of Heroes". When word gets out about a procession, people line the overpasses all of the way (107 miles). The shots below are from one such journey, in which several came home together from one firefight.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Skip those are inspiring pics!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Those pics are AWESOME Skip. Thank you. Many in THIS country have forgotten the true heroes here in the U.S.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

The rest of the shots from that particular repatriation can be seen  here. The crowd was a bit larger for this one because of the four, but even individuals still get a good turnout.


----------

